# Install 6.4 and then upgrade to 7.2 without upgrading Xorg package



## leo2501 (May 24, 2009)

first post!! lol, well, here's the thing, i have one msi wind with arch linux, with the coming of xorg 7.4, xorg-server 1.6, and the new intel drivers, my nightmare begins, crashes, unresponsiveness, and a lot of things, so im planning a reinstall, it'll be an old arch linux and i was thinking to not upgrade xorg and the related packages, but in the meanwhile i was reading a lot about freebsd and im really really interested in trying it, so i want to know, if possible, i can install the 6.4 RELEASE iso, and then upgrade to 7.2 RELEASE without upgrading the xorg,xorg-xserver,mesa,intel driver, and all the related packages so i can stay STABLE for real 

thankyou in advance!


----------



## ale (May 24, 2009)

It should be easier from 7.1.
Once installed, install/upgrade the source tree using csup and do a buildworld.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html


----------



## leo2501 (May 24, 2009)

The thing with the 6.4 is that it's the newest that had xorg older than 7.4 and if i want to get a computer that works i must avoid newer xorg and video drivers


----------



## ale (May 24, 2009)

It's newer then 7.1 for release date, not for codebase.


----------



## leo2501 (May 24, 2009)

mmm i'm not following... are you saying that i can install the 7.1 RELEASE without the newest Xorg? i downloaded the 6.4 iso because at the download page there are the 6.4 and the 7.2 only


----------



## ale (May 24, 2009)

6.*-RELEASE has been created by RELENG_6 branch, while 7.*-RELEASE from the RELENG_7.
So, if you want to upgrade the OS to 7.2, it will be easier because there will be less differences in the sources.

You can get the ISOs here
ftp://ftp14.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386

Anyway I think that the better way to accomplish your goal, is to install 7.2 without installing neither packages nor the ports tree when you will be asked by sysinstall.
Then get the ports tree with csup(1) using the *date* keyword in your supfile (search for *CHECKOUT MODE* in the man page) and setting as value a date before the "offending" ports have been added.

If you need more help about this, ask, but you can find most of the things in the Handbook.


----------



## leo2501 (May 24, 2009)

wow, thankyou ale!!  THIS is exactly what i need i think... i'll prepare my backups to try this out


----------



## leo2501 (May 24, 2009)

mmm im ready to install freebsd for my first time, finishing making my backups, but the thing is that i want to really understand and know how to do this before actually wiping out my "working" linux install, lol, so, i read the man page you point me, but im not certain what commands i need to enter when im alone with the black console and the blinking cursor, lol, so i understand that i need to install the base system with no packages and no X11, and then csup in "CHECKOUT MODE" giving it a date, say july 2007, and then install all the packages/ports i want with "pkg_add -r", then, i specify "REFUSE FILES" in the global refuse file "base/collDir/refuse" i think in "/usr/local/etc/cvsup/sup/refuse" like xorg or X11 or whethever the package name is, but im not really sure HOW do all this


----------



## ale (May 24, 2009)

Well, July 2007 is maybe too early. Xorg 7.4 should have been committed on Jan. 23 this year.
What I was thinking is to build the packages from sources.
Get the ports tree at a date before xorg-7.4 and then start building from there. 
Once installed, as root copy /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile to ~, and edit the latter adding for example
	
	



```
*default date=2009.01.23.16.28.00
```
Then run csup
	
	



```
csup -L 2 -h cvsup.ar.FreeBSD.org ~/ports-supfile
```
Then cd to /usr/ports and run _make index_.
Now you should cd to the directory containing the port you want to install and run make install.
The problem you may face is that obsolete distfiles couldn't be available anymore.


----------



## leo2501 (May 24, 2009)

you don't know how usefull that was


----------



## ale (May 25, 2009)

Did you started installing?


----------



## leo2501 (May 25, 2009)

I tryed everything and i can't boot into the freebsd installer, i already tried freebsd_7.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso the same but bootonly, and 7.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso with same corrupt kernel error, i don't understand whats the problem... in arch linux they have an .img file and the .iso so you get that .img and with a simple dd you get your installer in your pendrive  (netbooks doesn't have cd/dvd drive)


----------



## ale (May 25, 2009)

I can't help you much about booting from usb pendrive.
Did you tried searching in the forums?


----------



## leo2501 (May 25, 2009)

yeah, posted a new thread about it too, hope i get lucky...


----------



## leo2501 (May 25, 2009)

well i found this http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg....2006/freebsd-hackers/20060326.freebsd-hackers it's the more close i can get to getting an IMG file to dd to a usb drive, but it needs already you have a BSD machine... i'll love that with the ISOs we have a IMG as well


----------



## leo2501 (May 25, 2009)

wiiii  http://blog.zelut.org/2008/10/17/how-to-install-freebsd-7x-from-usb/

seems there'are modified freebsd unetbootin versions, lol, the guides and docs i follow used the default one... will try this in a moment


----------

